# Marchisio Variable capacity fermenting Volume Tank



## dvizz (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello I've been buying 2- 6 gal. pails of grape juice for the past couple of years using carboys and have given thought to a 26 gal or 100 liter stainless steel tank with a floating lid that has a inflatable gasket surrounding it. Does any one have any experience using one, and what should I know about its use.
Thanks


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Oct 24, 2013)

I have sold a number of them and everyone loves them. Just check the presure in the seal often to make sure it does'nt go flat.


----------



## Grousehawker (Feb 12, 2017)

*Wine pumps*

What pump would you recommend for transferring up to 100 gallons at a time?



Brew and Wine Supply said:


> I have sold a number of them and everyone loves them. Just check the presure in the seal often to make sure it does'nt go flat.


----------



## dvizz (Feb 13, 2017)

*Marchisio 100 liter tank*

The tank holds 100 liters or 26 gallons. There is valve located at the base to drain the tank.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 13, 2017)

If you are going to get this tank, go ahead and get an extra lid gasket as well. I find that having a spare is good security.


----------



## brewbush (Feb 17, 2017)

What is the lowest volume you can have in the 100L and still have it function properly? I regularly do 8-12 gallon batches.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 17, 2017)

brewbush said:


> What is the lowest volume you can have in the 100L and still have it function properly? I regularly do 8-12 gallon batches.


 
Well, a 54 liter demijohn holds about 13.9 gallons. That would be far cheaper.


----------



## jburtner (Feb 17, 2017)

Do these tanks have the ability to use vacuum pumps to transfer wine?

Thanks,
jonathan


----------



## JohnT (Feb 17, 2017)

If you look to keep 12 gallons (45 liters) in a 100 liter tank, I have to say that this is not ideal. 

That 100 liter tank will be very expensive, just to hold 12 gallons of wine. Why do you want a 100 liter tank? Is it because it is variable capacity? If so, I am sure that others can chime in with many lower cost alternatives. 

I, myself do not use a vacuum pump to do wine transfers. I do not believe that the gaskets would hold up. Also, I do not any hardware that would clamp to the diaphragm lid. Instead, I use a mechanical pump.


----------



## brewbush (Feb 18, 2017)

Yea, I know they are not ideal. Ideally a smaller 10 gallon size would be great. Always looking for options instead of having one batch of wine in a 6.5g, 3g, 1g, and 1/2g carboys/jugs sitting around my basement. 

As far as cost, a 7 gallon stainless steel brewing bucket is $200, for a 26 gallon container the price isn't much more. But its all just dreams!!


----------



## Johnd (Feb 18, 2017)

brewbush said:


> Yea, I know they are not ideal. Ideally a smaller 10 gallon size would be great. Always looking for options instead of having one batch of wine in a 6.5g, 3g, 1g, and 1/2g carboys/jugs sitting around my basement.
> 
> As far as cost, a 7 gallon stainless steel brewing bucket is $200, for a 26 gallon container the price isn't much more. But its all just dreams!!



You could consider varying the quantity of wine slightly, maybe 3 buckets instead of two, then you could use this 15 gallon tank: 

http://www.flextankusa.com/products-eco15.php

I've seen several people rave about them, ease of use and cleaning, microx properties, and oaking products made for each size. The 15 gallon is $150. You'll still have a few jugs around, but those are great for topping, blending, etc.


----------

